# What do you and your horse wear for showjumping??



## Christiebreach (26 May 2011)

Just out of being nosey really, 
i'm sure this subject has been done to death already, but..
What do you and your horse wear for unaffilliated or affiliated jumping? 
Pictures welcome


----------



## Lolo (26 May 2011)

Well, my sister and I are extreme members of the tweed brigade! 





^ My sister (about 4 years ago though). Only difference being her hat silk is now navy, she has a new jacket (similar style, only finer tweed and well-fitted) and wears slightly more yellow jods..

http://mob594.photobucket.com/albums/tt28/CamelSmoothie/Cheeky/Cheeky109.jpg
Me!

We just try to look smart. Al wore the same when she did BE, and will do until she gets to Novice, at which point she'll dust off her navy jacket!


----------



## MaisieMooandCometToo (26 May 2011)

White top
White bib
Black jacket (current one has a burgunday collar and pockets with a gold trim)
White joddies
Black knee high boots
Vented champion skull hat with the new(ish) covers that have mesh over the vented part.
Black/White gloves.

Recently got a Burgunday striped bib too and a burgunday hatsilk (not too sure how smart that'd look though)

I only jump unaffiliated


----------



## Weezy (26 May 2011)

White breeches, white stock shirt, green jacket, green hat, black boots


----------



## jenbleep (26 May 2011)

Very boring, white breeches, white stock shirt, black gloves, black hat and silk and black jacket! Charisma wears white saddlecloth and black boots front and back and overreach boots. 

I might push the boat out soon though and get a stock, I think they look smart.

Pic







Oh and black gloves, black whip....


----------



## Javabb94 (26 May 2011)

Me..... 

Navy Jacket
White Shirt with PC tie 
Navy Gloves
Navy Champion Evolution Hat
Ariat Heritage Boots
Ariat Concord Chaps 
Beige or White Jods 

Java....
Obviously saddle bridle 
John Whitaker Tendon and Fetlock Boots
Overreach Boots
Martingale 
Flash Noseband


----------



## Javabb94 (26 May 2011)

Oh and his 
John Whitaker Velvet Saddlecloth
I have two a navy one and a burgundy one and I swap each time 
His sheepskin half pad


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 May 2011)

Hmmmm.... Well I like to go for the matchy matchy in my SJ  lol. I wore Navy and Black and I was really bad in that I had my horses name embroidered on the velvet saddle cloth! lol.

Here is a pic (please ignore the terrible position I am doing here!)


----------



## missparis (27 May 2011)

Me:
Navy Prestatie Jacket
Navy Helmet
White Shirt
White Gloves
White Kingsland Breeches
Prestatie Diamante Belt

Nag:
Bridle/Saddle
Breastplate/Martingale
Mega BLING Browband
Sheepskin pad (although have just changed this for a saddle cloth that has lambswool underneath it to minimise the amount his wearing)
White Saddle cloth with his name on it
White flyveil (when needed)
Gygax sheepskin leather boots

The typical show jumper eh?? I also have long blonde hair that is worn in a long pony tail. Shoot me if you must


----------



## KatB (27 May 2011)

Me= Blue jacket, Pink and green checked Sjing shirt with overcollar, cream breeches, black long brogini boots, spurs, brown gloves, blue champion ventair hat.

Madam= Single flap Equipe saddle, Turquoise Anky pad or white saddlecloth, Blue and white striped Antares breastplate and martingale, cavesson bridle, Navy fly fringe, black Trizone tendon boots, eskadron fetlock boots.


----------



## steph21 (27 May 2011)

Me: White jods, black long boots, tweed jacket burgendy stock blue hat.

Storm, sticky or padded nummnah, white boots and black over reach boots.

At our first outing ever a few weeks back:


----------



## joy (27 May 2011)

Me - Black jacket, velvet hat (very trad.) white breeches, long black leather Konigs (no zips), stock shirt, black gloves.
Horse - Albion saddle, hunting breastplate and a Dr Cooks bridle, no boots, no studs, no shoes!!!!


----------



## PaddyMonty (27 May 2011)

This





or if judge is really nice on a hot day the jacket gets left off.


----------



## amage (27 May 2011)

Horse:
Saddle, Bridle, Fly hat coz she usually wears earplugs, We have saddle pads in yard colours (though am not actually in that yard any more as Dol lives in my OH's but still wear the old colours!!) black dead sheep saddle pad and Veredus or Equifit Boots all round. 

I wear white breeches (usually Equiline or Sarm Hippiques), American show shirts such as Tailored Sportsman or occasionally Ariat as I much prefer their cut and high neck collar style, Grey pinstripe Allessandro Albanese Jacket and Black Parlanti long boots.


----------



## Jenni_ (27 May 2011)

This was us at a dressage / showjumping event so were in dressageish gear.












Normally though, for SJ im in -
-Black Jacket
-White / cream Jods
-Black Boots and Gaiters (gaiters broke night before that pic hence why im in crappy baggy chaps!)
-white shirt
-black tie
-white or black gloves
-Skull cap and black silk

He wears
-Saddle and snaffle bridle
-Red numnah/ gold (spanish colours)
-Boots / red bandages
-SOMETIMES a martingale (like a seatbelt although hes a gem not stalliony atall in jumping) or a neckstrap

*Steph 21* - He's BEAUTIFUL! I want!


----------



## jdonald (27 May 2011)

If Pure SJ

Me
Blue Jacket
White breeches
Black boots and gaiters
Stock shirt and collar
brown gloves
navy hat with flesh strap
hair in a bun


If ODE
Tweed Jacket
white stick shirt and white with blue spots stock
beige Breeches
Black boots and gaiters
Brown gloves
Navy hat with flesh strap
hair in a bun

Horse - same for both
Saddle, Bridle, Breastplate, stud girth
blue saddle cloth
black open front boots

Pure SJ


----------



## BYR (27 May 2011)

This ! Which consists of 

Equiport Jacket 
LAS Hat 
Kingsland Shirt 
Sarm Hippique Breeches 
English Gaiter Co Giaters and Boots 
Mac Wet Gloves 

Milo Wears 

Equiport Numnah 
Matching Fly veil (cant remember which brand) 
William Funnell Fetlock Boots and Premier Equine Airflo Brushing Boots


----------



## Fairy Dust (27 May 2011)

Wear the same for SJ eventing and BSJA:

Me:
KEP hat
Navy Pikeur Jacket (should wear tweed for eventing but think Navy is smarter!)
Euro-star show shirt
White stock
Otto Schumacher Crystal Stockpin
Pikeur white full seat breeches
Roeckl bling gloves
Ariat Bromonts

Horse:
Butet saddle
Mark Todd bridle and 5 point breast-plate, with Otto Schumacher bling brow band!!
Stephens stud girth
Eskadron tendon and fetlock boots (although want a Veredus set!)
Equiport saddle cloth
Nuumed Sheepskin pad
Eskadron sheepskin over reach boots

Think that's everything!


----------



## vam (27 May 2011)

Me for pure sj
Black jacket (now got a Amino one)
White or pale lilac stock shirt
White breeches Ariat ones i think
Black Sarm Hippique long boots
Spurs
Black gloves
Funky long socks under boots 
Pro tector hat in black and sliver

Horse
All black tack Dy'on bridle, CWD breastplate and K&M jump saddle
Black saddle cloth HKM, Eskadron or Equiport depending on whats clean 
NEW tendon and fetlock boots
Stud guard (well when we start on grass he will)
Black and sliver ear thing, sometimes


----------



## steph21 (27 May 2011)

Ahhh thanks Jenni_ "she"   is a wikid little thing!!


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 May 2011)

A rough idea of what we wear except he has a new saddle now so he doesn't wear 5 point to SJ.

ME:
Tweed jacket with navy velvet collar
White shirt
Yellow tie
Hairnet
Navy backprotector
Beige jods
Long black boots
HS1 with navy silk
Sometimes black gloves
Possibly spurs

HORSE:
Mono-flap WOW saddle
Girth depends on how fat he is  
V-check breastplate (5point is for XC only now)
Caldene cavesson bridle (has a crank noseband because we couldn't find one without so it is loose)
Plain snaffle (occasionally waterford...depends on his mood!)
Open fronted tendon boots if SJ on grass, bare legs if on a surface
Black numnah (not pad and no more fluff anymore thanks to new saddle   )


----------



## Horsey_dreams (31 July 2011)

oh no im getting confused..

for a local open show, sj classes would this be ok

navy or black jacket
skull cap with matching cover
shirt and tie
black gloves
beige jods
jodphur boots and gaiters

It will be my first time out, so i can get some better stuff next year


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (31 July 2011)

Me: 
Red john whitaker jacket
kingsland skirt
white jods 
long black leather boots 
champion hat 
maybe spurs

O.B 
bridle with eggbut 
HDR black jumping saddle 
sarm hippique black boots
white john whitaker saddlecloth
stud girth 

Ebony: [when she was competing]
[john whitaker] Gracke with 3 ring gag
5 point breastplate
john whitaker boots
john whitaker ear veil 
white john whitaker saddlecloth 
stud girth

We like john whitaker items a bit too much....


----------



## jess_asterix (31 July 2011)

Me:
KEP hat/Velvet JW
Navy equiport jacket with green trim
One of my various stock shirts
White breeches/cream if it's raining lots
De Niro Boots
My pretty belt
Roeckl Gloves
Spurs

Horse:
Tnedon and fetlock boots
stubben saddle and bridle
stud girth
Equiport numnahs
Fluffy half pad
sometimes a fly veil


----------



## jenki13 (31 July 2011)

Horsey_dreams said:



			oh no im getting confused..

for a local open show, sj classes would this be ok

navy or black jacket
skull cap with matching cover
shirt and tie
black gloves
beige jods
jodphur boots and gaiters

It will be my first time out, so i can get some better stuff next year
		
Click to expand...


Yep that would be fine  basically what I wear when I showjump except I have a black silk & navy jacket, not big on the matchy-matchy lol


----------



## criso (31 July 2011)

This although now I have a drop noseband instead of a cavasson.
I only have one jacket and for doing a bit of everything at a low level I got tweed. 

[Content removed]


----------



## tinap (31 July 2011)

Pony: 
Bates gp saddle
Cheapo bridle with 3ring waterford gag & martingale (jumping) or full cheek snaffle with lozenge (dressage)
Fly ear thingys!
Brushing boots on fronts
Numnah

Girl:
blue velvet Charles Owen hat
Electric blue Le Beau Chavel jacket (black for dressage)
Cheapo White jods
White stock shirt with blue trim on collar
Black treadstone boots
Spurs sometimes
Whip
Lucky brown socks!! 
xxx


----------



## VioletStripe (1 August 2011)

Me;
White or cream johds - usually cream as I am a magnet for dirt in white 
White shirt
PC tie
My lucky navy jacket, formerly my cousin's which has been in the family for about.. 10/20 years?!
Long black boots or short boots and gaiters
Ventair hat

Horse;
Saddle
Bridle
Martingale 
White or navy saddle cloth

Nothing particularly extraordinary  xx


----------



## JustMe22 (1 August 2011)

All black and white basically. 

Black jacket, hat, boots and gloves. Black boots also for the horse, and black bridle, saddle, girth and martingale.

White numnah (black sheepskin), white jods and shirt...I have a pair of black reins with white rubber which I'm going to put on eventually...but it's so difficult to get martingale stoppers on 

Also want white tendon and fetlock boots for the horse - he suits white!

When my instructor jumps him she uses a grey numnah (everyone riding from that yard uses it), black tack, and she has a grey jacket and hat.


----------



## blood_magik (1 August 2011)

I have:
navy jacket
White stock shirt
White breeches
black long boots
black kep hat

he has:
black saddle, bridle
usually a White half-wool saddle cloth 
john whittaker burgundy leather tendon/fetlock boots
sometimes I use a martingale


----------



## monkeybum13 (1 August 2011)

I'm afraid I'm very very boring when it comes to sj.

Me:
Brown tweed jacket
Brown stock
Navy blue hat/hat silk
Brown gloves
Beige breeches
Black boots
and then my current BP is green and blue 

Horse:
Brown bridle
Brown saddle
Brown numnah
Brown boots

We look very brown and horse is bay. The brown hides the mud when I fall off


----------



## arizonahoney (1 August 2011)

Me...
Navy Musto innovation jacket which I had cut down to give it a bit more of a waist
Charles Owen Rider 2000 velvet hat - also navy
Pikeur Ciara breeches (cream)
HKM short sleeved competition t-shirt - navy with white collar
My everyday boots which may or may not be muddy as the mood takes me

Beastie...
Brown Ideal VSD saddle - I know, not so ideal for jumping 
Brown handmade hunter bridle
Tekna tendon boots
Nuumed saddle pad


----------



## only_me (1 August 2011)

Billy wears a flash & sided french link, breastplate and front tendon boots 
I wear tweed, navy show hat, whip & spurs


----------



## Tern (28 January 2013)

Me:
Black Show Jacket
(if i remember rightly lol.. been in the wardrobe while it been hunting season..) 
Long black boots
white shirt
navy tie
cream jods
black gloves & black whip

Cartoon:
Black saddle cloth with red fleece inlining
black front & back WoofWear boots
Kadence over reach boots (Black) and black martingale.. Though he has a brown saddle and bridle lol


----------



## showjumpingfilly (28 January 2013)

Navy hat, navy animo jacket.
White animo or kingsland or christina sport breeches
Variety of stock shirts (mainly kingsland)
Roeckl black gloves
Black de niros


Black stubben saddle bridle stud girth breastplate
Veredus boots all round
Equiport saddlecloths and sheepskin pad


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (15 March 2014)

This is me and my lovely 13.2hh New Forest mare Howen Sunset, aka 'Sunny' 
Almost every thing I was wearing is listed below, only things that have changed is now the bridle, body protector, saddle and hind brushing boots!



Me:
White jodpurs
White stock
Navy jacket 
Black velvet hard hat
Black gloves
Black whip
Tall black leather boots 
And a black body protector (and black air jacket if I feel I need it!)

Pony:

Brown saddle
Brown flash bridle and either loose ring or hanging cheek on 'normal' days, dutch gag for those 'eek' type days! ;P
Blue John Whitaker saddle cloth or black humnah and sheepskin pad
Brown breastplate and martingale attachment 
Red ear bonnet
4x black brushing boots
Black overreach boots

Erm, yeah, I think that's all haha!!


----------



## Daytona (15 March 2014)

Me

White jods
Equiport show jacket
KEP
Stock & shirt
Long leather boots
Air jacket

Horse

Black Country saddle brown 
Micklem bridle brown 
Veredus fly hat and matching saddle pad
Veredus vento tendon boots and fetlock in brown


----------



## maletto (15 March 2014)

arena surface on my backside usually


----------



## slumdog (15 March 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...05174.519050.607795173&source=43&ref=bookmark
This, pretty much.

Day glow orange matchy 
Black tack
Veredus boots
Clipperty over reach boots (I know, so 90's, but they fit and don't rub him) 

Animo jacket (now light grey not blue)
Blue Whitaker victory hat
Blue JIN stirrups 
White jods (nothing fancy) 
Kingsland shirt
Black long boots (cheap eBay job but actually quite nice!) 

100 year old Royal Mail red lorry!


----------



## JustMeThen (15 March 2014)

Horsey_dreams said:



			oh no im getting confused..

for a local open show, sj classes would this be ok

navy or black jacket
skull cap with matching cover
shirt and tie
black gloves
beige jods
jodphur boots and gaiters

It will be my first time out, so i can get some better stuff next year
		
Click to expand...

That'll be fine


----------



## JustMeThen (15 March 2014)

maletto said:



			arena surface on my backside usually
		
Click to expand...

Love it 

My white breeches aren't as white as they were since I was ditched in a very wet, very black rubber warm-up arena on a filthy wet day last November... literally as they called me to go in next!


----------



## I*HM (16 March 2014)

I tend to wear a navy jacket, cream stock, cream jods, long black boots, either black or brown leather gloves, either skull cap with a navy or black cover or a black peaked helmet (though the silver vent is a bit too glitzy for boring me!) and always hair in a hairnet! Nothing I hate more than seeing a long pony tail and hair loose and all over the shop when competing (well, maybe excess sparkles, diamontes and such are on par in the SJ attire pet hates league!).

Depending on the situation I would sometimes wear a navy racesafe over my navy jacket.

I tend to be very boring though with my feet firmly in the traditional attire camp, can't stand all these new jackets with bling and zips!


----------



## britisheventingpony (16 March 2014)

Me- 
Navy Jacket with white edging
White jods Animo
HS1 or KEP hat soon!!!!!
Stock and top
Black DeNiro boots

Pony- 
Close Contact Saddle
Stud Girth
Breastplate and Martingale
Micklem Bridle
Sheepskin Boots
White numnah and Half Pad

Affiliated x


----------

